# How to pour a level slab without forms?



## p0rnstache (Jul 21, 2016)

Suppose you have a room that has walls made up of block, and a floor of dirt. There is no existing other floor. 

How would you pour a level slab? 

Ideally you would pour the slab first, then remove the forms and then build the walls; but how would you do it in reverse if there is nothing to screed off of?

Thanks!


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Mark lines on the walls and use screed rods in the center.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That info is great but we have no location, almost no info on exactly what it is your trying to do.
In most cases it would be best to add a vapor barrier and insulation under any slab that's pored.
No way would I suggest a first time DIY do this job!
Need a real concrete finisher.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Pour a self leveling concrete.
Use a laser level.
Mark the walls with level lines a manually screed to them.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Tscars answer is the way to go.


----------



## p0rnstache (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks all for the advice- I have done concrete pours probably a dozen times over the years but always with forms. I should have elaborated that the room is approximately 14'x14'. What exactly is a screed rod and how would I use that? Can you link what you are talking about? 

Thanks again


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

As previous poster said snap chalk lines on all the walls, then drive stakes at the half way mark, in your case 7' just don't drive them too deep, attach a 2"x2" and that will be your screed guide, when you pour bring both sides down to the end of the first guide,then pull the guide and fill in with a couple of shovels of concrete, and use a bull float to level it out, then continue to the rest of the pour and repeat.


----------

